
O'Reilly site lists 165 things every programmer should know - MilnerRoute
https://news.slashdot.org/story/17/03/19/2323250/oreilly-site-lists-165-things-every-programmer-should-know
======
cafard
Interesting. I have on my shelves a copy of O'Reilly Associates' _97 Things
Every Programmer Should Know_ , copyright February 2010, ergo an increase of
roughly seven things per year.

------
SFJulie
If your crafts requires you to know 165 things then you know nothing.

Cathedral builders where using only one rope to make all the complex
operations, and cathedrals at the opposite of software were made to last.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arithmetic_rope](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arithmetic_rope)

~~~
allanmacgregor
Right, because that's only skill required when building cathedrals, and we are
totally not oversimplifying any craft here .... right.

